# Crossing after the weaves



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Any tips on training this? I've tried front crosses and blind crosses mostly but he keeps popping out the last pole if I do. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong exactly but then again I have no idea what I'm doing either....


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I think it's green dog stuff who doesn't understand that he needs to keep weaving no matter what you're doing on the sidelines. Does he pop out when you're driving ahead and straight??

Ocean used to do stuff like that....it seems to have gone away with mileage.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Agreed, baby dog stuff. Just continue to proof it. I've been proofing lots with crosses before, during and after the weaves lately with Zoey so that she understands continue weaving no matter what I am doing. When she pops I just reset and try again. It also helps her when I am proofing certain things to verbally remind her to keep weaving. So if I'm going to front cross ahead of her while she is in the weaves, I'm going to say "weave" while I'm doing it to remind her of what she is suppose to be doing. Not forever, but just while I'm introducing it. It also may help to practice that on 6 weaves until he gets it then add 12. Zoey's much more likely to pop on 12 than 6. You can also do more reps on 6.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

MrsBoats said:


> I think it's green dog stuff who doesn't understand that he needs to keep weaving no matter what you're doing on the sidelines. Does he pop out when you're driving ahead and straight??
> 
> Ocean used to do stuff like that....it seems to have gone away with mileage.


If I don't cross he will stay in most the time. Like 80% at this point. He has only been weaving 12 for a couple weeks. 

He is popping out as soon as I've crossed the line really. 

I am not sure unless I lead out if I can really front cross his weaves. So I've been trying blinds mostly. Bu in a sequence right now since he still needs a lot of support at the entrance I just can't get there in time to front cross. It's not a big deal yet side there are no refusals in starters but I will definitely have to work on it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I suspect that he's still inexperienced enough that seeing you blind cross - or even front - basically gets translated to 'we're going that way now!' which is correct but he doesn't understand that he needs to stay in the weaves until then.

I really do agree it just sounds like a lack of experience/green dog thing, though.

Not that I'm experienced enough to be giving anyone input, of course and it's a different venue and grain of salt and all that. 

The only advice I can give you that I got this past week was that if he pops out anywhere but a trial re-set him at the obstacle BEFORE the weaves, and reward at an obstacle after the weaves, every time. To both help them stay in and to understand weaves are not a standalone thing. So, basically, once they weave well don't ever work the weaves as a standalone (basically? no, I was told explicitly that). It helps them work on collection and entrances, avoids a pop out/reset cycle, and helps them learn to STAY in them until they're finished.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

RE: 6 vs 12 weaves- I've been told not to train with 6 anymore. Not by my trainer but I can't remember where. I suspect because in USDAA there is never just 6 weaves, it's always 12. He does pop out more in 12 vs 6 but I was kind of afraid going back to 6 would encourage him to pop out more because then he'd get used to 6 being 'the end'? He is getting more and more consistent with 12. Thoughts?

He can do obstacles before and after so long as I either stay on the same side or cross before the weaves. He's even starting to get some tricky turns and can send from a decent babydog distance and weird angles relatively well. The open side weave entrances at around a 90 degree angle are a bit hit or miss still. Sometimes he goes in the second pole. Yeah he is definitely reading that as 'Oh, we're going this way now!' and pops out. If I am not moving, he gets them and goes to the end but that crossing the plane of the weaves is tricky. I'm going to ask my trainer tonight though we did talk about it some at the private lesson on Friday.

If I blind cross the end of the weaves I can't see if he pops out. I only see that on the video after I'm done.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Can you try using a Manners Minder while teaching this? My guess is that you are getting the pop out because of reward placement. A MM would solve this until he is used to the motion.


----------

